# East harbor ice



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey fellas, just wondering the conditions of the ice in east harbor. Last I heard was 8". How's it holding up? Thinkin of goin Monday morn


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hey fellas, just wondering the conditions of the ice in east harbor. Last I heard was 8". How's it holding up? Thinkin of goin Monday morn


Going to ride up monday about 9 930 . Hope it's still ok. It was still good on the 24th.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Waiting for better conditions. Be safe everyone.


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

8" with water on top on the 24th. The edges may be sketchy after today.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was still near 8 on the north west end yesterday morning but I only fished for a couple hours. The dredge area and near the state ramp had a lot of open water last weekend. It was locked up this weekend but it wasn't as thick as where I was fishing.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

laynhardwood said:


> It was still near 8 on the north west end yesterday morning but I only fished for a couple hours. The dredge area and near the state ramp had a lot of open water last weekend. It was locked up this weekend but it wasn't as thick as where I was fishing.


Walked off at 5 cause bite sucked for the day I struggled 20 to 25 fish laid a egg? Yes I don't bull **** bout that!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> Walked off at 5 cause bite sucked for the day I struggled 20 to 25 fish laid a egg? Yes I don't bull **** bout that!


You did better than I did I had to work yesterday. I will probably hit the harbor again this weekend if it's got sufficient ice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2016)

Wonder how bad the ice got messed up?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

tubuzz2 said:


> Wonder how bad the ice got messed up?


I think Mike is going to check it Friday


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> I think Mike is going to check it Friday


Wayne if the ice is good I'll meet you up there!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

K


laynhardwood said:


> Sounds good


Let him find his own fish Wayne! Come on now!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Brad I'll find em or I'll follow you and Wayne around. I may even fish over your shoulder. I'm not a legend like big daddy but I can catch a few.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> Brad I'll find em or I'll follow you and Wayne around. I may even fish over your shoulder. I'm not a legend like big daddy but I can catch a few.


That's a good one!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Bllaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will make sure I eat plenty of sauerkraut and boiled eggs before we go so if you fish over my shoulder you will need a respirator.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> I will make sure I eat plenty of sauerkraut and boiled eggs before we go so if you fish over my shoulder you will need a respirator.


Won't faze me!! Minnowhead wears perfume constantly on the ice and loven life thinks his axe body spray will convert anyone. I won't smell a thing except the fish slime on my hand.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good grief!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh man I hope the ice is good


----------



## QUICKRELEASE (Feb 26, 2007)

brad crappie said:


> Walked off at 5 cause bite sucked for the day I struggled 20 to 25 fish laid a egg? Yes I don't bull **** bout that!


thanks for the update hope to be out are you heading back out ?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to get out this weekend probably sunday if its fishable! Hopefully meet you guys up there.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I was there today. 4 inches with some bad spots.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I toured the peninsula today and also West on the south side of the bay (Thursday) I would not feel comfortable on the ice in EH as of this morning. Bad shape and lots of room for error. That was first thing this morning (12/29) about 9 am. Cloudy and bad spots like the other guy said from weds. The marina at my place is usually first to freeze and to get out and walk. It was in bad shape with open spots and the West end of Sandusky Bay from the Sandusky river mouth East was wide open with the ice that was there all now stacked on the Edison bridge.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Patience friends! Next polar vortex is coming soon...


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fingers crossed for that polar vortex!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Will east harbor ice be good by Saturday? 2+ hour drive, don't wanna waste the gas for nothing, thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

zpyles_00 said:


> Will east harbor ice be good by Saturday? 2+ hour drive, don't wanna waste the gas for nothing, thanks


I doubt it


----------

